# Levbid vs. Bentyl



## 22395 (Apr 16, 2007)

I've posted my symptoms on several other forums, but my main problem is with incomplete evacuation. I also have lots of urgency problems and spasms.The only time I get a few hours of feeling 'normal' is the day after an enema, I'll take a bentyl for cramps and urgency issues. Today my new doc (who is turning out as disappointing as my last three gastroenterologists) prescribed Levbid instead of Bently.So, I have some questions.Which causes more constipation, and which one find helps with spasms/cramps more?Or, is it a toss up?Thanks for any advice in advance.Evelyn


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think it is a toss up.They are the same type of medication, but sometimes one will work better for one person, or one be more problematic with side effects than the other.I don't think we have a good way to predict who one or the other or both/neither will work well.K.


----------



## 22395 (Apr 16, 2007)

Katleen,Thanks for input. I guess I'll just have to find out. I believe I had read on one of the previous forums that you had tried Levbid. I think I've asked before, but were you more C or D?Also, I have to occasionally take oxybutinin for my MS bladder problems. I've been trying to limit the bentyl and oxybutinin to two doses a week. When I absolutely have to try and not constantly be in the bathroom or have a bladder accident.Of the two meds, oxybutinin and bentyl, which would you think would be more responsible for later constipation? I always need to take both on these occasions. Thanks as always,Evelyn


----------



## misty`eyes (Aug 19, 2007)

I have only tried Bentyl, but it seems to be effective. I hate taking it, it smells and breaks up if you carry it in your purse. It is a little hard to stomach (no pun intended). I haven't tried the other one but let me know if it works or not. The bentyl doesn't cause C for me, but the pain meds that I take do lead to C. The best way that I cope is to take them together, so they kinda cancel each other out. Peace and Love, Good Luck, Misty


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I tended to the D side of things so didn't have to worry much, but I didn't find it did much to my stool consistency.The bladder med can be doing it as well, and sometimes side effects can kind of add up. Taking a stool softener when you take them (just the OTC ones without laxatives in them) might balance out the side effects, a lot of people do that with pain meds or other constipating mediction.Pain meds (opiates) tend to be much more constipating than anti-spasmodics. After all Imodium, a really good anti-diarrheal, is the same type of medication, it just can't leave the gut so you get the constipating side of the opiates without the central nervous system effects which is where they block the pain.K.


----------



## 22395 (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks for sharing information.Does anyone else that Bentyl or Levbid causes more constipation than the other?Also, does anyone else experience more bladder frequency with the use of either of these. I believe Lorilou found than bentyl also caused her more bladder frequency.Evelyn


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Generally for most people they should for most people reduce urinary frequency as they are the same class of drugs as many used to treat over-active bladder.There are always a few people who react differently than expected.


----------



## enjoy_z_day (Aug 6, 2007)

misty`eyes said:


> I have only tried Bentyl, but it seems to be effective. I hate taking it, it smells and breaks up if you carry it in your purse. It is a little hard to stomach (no pun intended). I haven't tried the other one but let me know if it works or not. The bentyl doesn't cause C for me, but the pain meds that I take do lead to C. The best way that I cope is to take them together, so they kinda cancel each other out. Peace and Love, Good Luck, Misty


My uncle uses bentyl&#8230;&#8230;he has never complained about it. I guess it is only you who is having problem with you because no one else has complained about it. Since you were complaining about this medicine I searched for some information about it&#8230;.there was nothing mentioned like this&#8230;..check it on http://www.drugdelivery.ca/s3131-s-BENTYL.aspx&#8230;I believe that it is a good medicine because my uncle is experiencing great relief with it.


----------

